# R34vspecII photoshoot



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi guys! Feel free to visit the rest of the photoshoot.
Cheers!!










Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 V-Spec II | Facebook
All your shares are truly appreciated!


----------



## Wouter (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice, definately on my list of nicest R34's!

More pics needed!


----------



## Dave270r (Oct 9, 2008)

That's stunning mate.


----------



## MarkBBr34gtr (Sep 1, 2012)

Stunning car there


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

excellent r34 gtr in a beautiful location!!! thumbs up!!!!

where is the location?


----------



## DNCracing (Sep 30, 2012)

Fabulous mate, akin to the one I have in grey.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Great car, great shots! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kamal77 (Oct 1, 2012)

*love it*

wow, that good pics


----------



## DAS DOG (Oct 3, 2012)

They way they should look, gorgeous!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

There is something about an R34 in silver that always does it for me, car looks sick bro, nice work!


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Aug 3, 2011)

looks mean!!


i like it!!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

That looks amazing... Love the R34. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tomolo (Dec 7, 2010)

Absolutely stunning !


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Veeeerrryyy Nice:squintdan


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

STUNNING..... Very nice.


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

Daaaaamn!!! what a beautiful GTR!


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

Holy shit... I like it a lot !!


----------

